# Best way to receive payment from overseas client



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

i received an order from a client who wants to buy my product on wholesale price.

what is the best way of receiving payment from the buyer? i'm based in singapore and the buyer is from italy.

is the most secure way through bank transfer?


Thx
Edwin~


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, bank wire transfer is the safest way. Don't ship until you get confirmation from your bank that the funds have arrived. Not just pending arrival, but have actually arrived into your account.


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

splathead said:


> Yes, bank wire transfer is the safest way. Don't ship until you get confirmation from your bank that the funds have arrived. Not just pending arrival, but have actually arrived into your account.


I think paypal will be much better since it is quicker - bank transfer you have to wait for it to clear


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree pay pal is the better way. I have a debit Card with pay pal so soon as payment has been sent it is available.


----------



## limey16 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yes, but Paypal is easiest, but is also open to abuse, if the purchaser files a dispute claiming non delivery or goods not as described it's a major hassle, and they will likely come down on the side of the purchaser.

Bank transfer is most secure, or western union wire transfer where you go to the w.u. affiliate and pick up your cash. The benefit of w.u. is that you are not sharing bank details with somebody you can not be sure is legit.

Good Luck


Ian
*


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree, Bank transfer is the better way to go. Most banks will give you same day deposit (at least here in the USA) as long as the transaction is done by a certain time.

The only thing I would recommend is get a separate account where you only leave $50 or some small amount in it. Use this account to do all your transfers, then after you have the money, transfer it to your business account. I wouldn't recommend transferring money to and from your personal or business account to someone elses. In my opinion, this is the best way and if somehow someone ever gets ahold of your account, the most they can take is $50. (This also bypasses having to use Western Union. They have too much fraud usage as well.)


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

use 2 bank accounts and swap the funds once it official and received...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Using paypal is as dangerous as using purchaser's credit card. If card is stolen, you are screwed.

There are horror stories on this board about fraudulent foreign credit card transactions.


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

yea i would admit that i had a disaster using paypal. it is not the safest way but convenient.
thx guys for all the answers. so i guess using 2 bank accounts and tt transfer is the safest way!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

edcruz said:


> so i guess using 2 bank accounts and tt transfer is the safest way!


Check with your bank and see if you can get a free checking account for this wire transfer account. This way, you pay no monthly fees. You wouldn't even need checks with it.


----------

